# Sydney Inshore Sunday 22/7



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Wind for Sunday is looking good, barometer will be high, high tide in the afternoon. Biggest uncertainty is the swell, which should be abating from the current 4m avg, 7m peak to a more manageable 2m avg.

Looking to launch at Long Reef at 1pm. If conditions not suitable will decamp to Shelly Beach. Anyone else want to keep Kraley out of the snapper HoF?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

dave - I'm desperate to get out (gentlemans hours this time - no pre dawn starts!) but will probably stay around my side of town. I'll be aiming to head out around midday - 1pm Sunday to fish the tide change at 3.3opm.

Good luck at Longy - I'll get over there one of these days!


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm in, hope the swell does die off a bit, It's currently breaking out where we were fishing last week!


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

G'day Dave I'm a starter at the moment but i will let you know on Sat arvo...


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds tempting Dave 

although I would need to catch a 5 kg snapper to make up for last times I've been skunked at longy :?

will keep an eye on wind for sunday


----------



## justinp (Jul 9, 2007)

Will be definatly be getting out on sunday not sure what time yet, although will be staying in the estuaries, parra, lanecove, hen and chix or blackwattle, just dont know yet depends what the wind is doing, anyone keen, I am not new to fishing, only to yak fishing, lures only.


----------



## Sandshark (Oct 31, 2006)

Davey G,

Will phone you Sat. Would like to accompany you on sun if thats ok.

Cheers.

Mike


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Where are you thinking about going DaveyG? Do you have a plan soooo cunning for around your way? Sunday arvo suits me too and I haven't done your area any sort of justice in the past.

JT


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

JT/Mike. I'll be playing it by ear depending on tomorrows weather. If its not totally horrible i'll be launching at Yowie Bay around 1pm and heading to a few spots to baitfish for jewies/stray kings, Will be trying to jig up a few squid first.

Kraley - I'll probably be having a day off this week so Wednesday sounds good


----------

